# Update on my three Black feral kittens



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

During the past few weeks I took over providing food and water for three beautiful total Black kittens. A lot has happened since then. This is my first time helping out feral's but I'd say all has gone very well. Within the past 10 days, all three have been trapped and went to a Vet for a full check up, spay/neuter, and all the shots needed. Two of this kittens are now being fostered in a good loving home. The other one, I am keeping for myself and have been doing very well in bonding with her. She is now sleeping on my bed beside me. I've decided to name my little baby "Cleopatra". 

Everything is going just fine and she is getting a lot of love and really enjoys sitting on my lap. What more could I ask for????

Someone here in this forum kind of gave me the impression that I had no idea of what I was doing and that I should have all the kittens hauled off to a shelter. I didn't go for that then and still don't. 

My little "Cleo" is a real beauty and she is going to be very well taken care of just as I have my 19-1/2 year old Siamese.

Dutchman


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, Dutchman, this makes me soooooo happy!!! Even inexperienced people like us can be successfull :wink: 

I hope - no, I *know* - Cleopatra will have a wonderful life with you. And I trust the other two will find great forever homes as well.

       

*can't stop smiling*


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*My Kitty "Cleopatra"*

I'd like to post a picture of my little kitty "Cleopatra"..... How do I do it???

Dutchman


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Do you have it uploaded to an internet hosting services, like the CatForum gallery or something similar?


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*Atten: Spacemonkey*

All I have at this time is a picture stored on a 3-1/2" disk. 

Dutchman


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dutchman, here's a link for you. I'm so glad you took care of those kittens. Kittens raised underfoot receive so much more love, and have lots of room to play. Give Cleopatra a love from me. I'm so happy you are keeping her!  

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations Dutchman! I'm glad you've fugured out a way to get them all taken care of. I would love to see pictures of Cleo! You must be a great kitty dad since you've gotten David to such a nice old age. (Wouldn't mind seeing pics of him either!)


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Congratulations Ducthman!!   Those are very good news..I hope to see Cleopatra and your Siamese sometime soon  

and about hauling kittens to a shelter; don't know how it was exactly but I guess that when we heard that kittens are found we'd say to take them to a non-kill shelter if the person can't take them in or find homes for them. But that is just one of the options. I'm so very happy you did what's best for them         (be prepared to be showered with tons of smiles like this)


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Dutchman, I really love hearing such wonderful news like yours. What I good person you are to take the time and effort and to care enough to help those little kitties. I am new at the trapping of feral cats also. I have caught 1 of the kitties that I am keeping for myself. I still have alot to learn but everything that I did learn I got from all these good hearted people on the forum. I wish you all the best with your new kitty. You deserve it! Keep us posted on how everything goes. I would love to see some pictures also. I have a question to ask you. How did the introduction with Cleo and your elder cat go? I have a 16 year old Tabby and I'm alittle worried about how she will except the new kitty. My new kitty ( Chessie ) is going to the vet this week so for now she is staying in the back porch. I just wondered how your elder cat felt about not being the only one. Thanks so much!


----------

